# Lake Tschida fishing tournament



## ladyfishhawk (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi...
Today is the tournament over at Tschida. Can someone post the results? I have a friend, and his son who are fishing it, and am anxious to find out who did what.  [/i][/b]


----------

